# Router bit Maintence



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I just opened my cabinet to get something and noticed my router bits. They look like they need attention. I got my bits from a guy that pasted a while back and it looks like I need to clean them up. How do you guys maintain your bits? Do you soak them in some kind of cleaner? I guess you take the bearing off when cleaning the bit. Do you oil them every so often?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I do my routing with a 1/2" pattern bit, so they stay in the router, which is in the table, until the the bearing pops off. All I actually do is put 2-3 drops of light oil on the bearing before I start routing. The oil seems to make the bearings last a whole lot longer. Works for me.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

CMT or Trend bit cleaner...I use it on all cutting tools...saws, bits, blades, drill bits, and on and on...


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess I could buy some bit cleaner. Is there any local products which I might already own like simple green or anything else which would work?

PS
What about chainsaw gas and an old toothbrush outside? Do you think it will remove the pitch and tar from the bit? It leaves an oily film from the 2 stroke oil.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

coxhaus said:


> I guess I could buy some bit cleaner. Is there any local products which I might already own like simple green or anything else which would work?
> 
> PS
> What about chainsaw gas and an old toothbrush outside? Do you think it will remove the pitch and tar from the bit? It leaves an oily film from the 2 stroke oil.


Simple Green caught my attention. Soaking carbide bits in it supposedly leaches the carbide. There is another Simple Green product which I believe is advertised for cleaning aircraft aluminum....this is supposed to be ok for carbide soaking. I had soaked a carbide bit in regular Simple Green......didn't know it was a no-no. The bit took on a different finish after the soaking.....afraid to use it now.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> CMT or Trend bit cleaner...I use it on all cutting tools...saws, bits, blades, drill bits, and on and on...


same here...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Lee...if you have a local hardware or tool store they are likely to sell the CMT bit cleaner...that's where I get mine...


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been cleaning bits with simple green for a long time with no problems. I do not soak them, just have a bowl of it and a brass brush. Clean them good, blow them out with air, oil the bearing. 
I have at times used a diamond file on the flats, but usually just run them till they die and toss them.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess I will head over to Woodcraft and buy some CMT bit cleaner. I have some credit over there.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Boeshield blade and bit works well


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

coxhaus said:


> I guess I will head over to Woodcraft and buy some CMT bit cleaner. I have some credit over there.


The last time I tried to buy CMT at Woodcraft, they said they no longer stock it in the store, only online, and offered an alternative. Might be a good idea to call before you drive to the store.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

As much as I hate aerosols and Easy Off oven cleaner; it works, & in minutes.
The solution of carbide I would not worry about.
Your cutter will be dead before any loss of carbide is realized.
Appreciate that wear lines show up in new cutters in <300'!
At 20'/min, normal hand routing speeds, you're showing wear lines in 15'.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chessnut2 said:


> The last time I tried to buy CMT at Woodcraft, they said they no longer stock it in the store, only online, and offered an alternative. Might be a good idea to call before you drive to the store.


go w/ Tend..
I think it's a fuzz better than CMT...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

fire65 said:


> I have been cleaning bits with simple green for a long time with no problems. I do not soak them, just have a bowl of it and a brass brush. Clean them good, blow them out with air, oil the bearing.
> I have at times used a diamond file on the flats, but usually just run them till they die and toss them.


use SG purple instead...
more gooder...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Trend and the nylon bristle toothbrush out of a set of 3 like the ones you can get at Harbor Freight.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I checked Woodcraft's web site and they seem to have stopped carrying Trend bit cleaner and now carries CMT bit cleaner. I called my local store they are all out of Trend but have CMT. 

Where do you find Trend bit cleaner local?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Trend-CLEAN-...=1472832234&sr=8-1&keywords=Trend+Bit+Cleaner


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

But I'll bet you can get the CMT bit cleaner quicker, and also from Amazon. It's in stock, and the Trend has a note on the page that says it usually ships in 2-4 weeks.

https://www.amazon.com/CMT-Formula-...id=1472833480&sr=1-1&keywords=cmt+bit+cleaner

Amazon also offers the CMT bit cleaner in gallons, if you want to save money and have 
a hobbyist's nearly life time supply, and you only clean router bits with it. 

Charley


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I work with a lot of pine and fir so lots of pitch left on the tools. I use Trend Bit cleaner it also works well on my lathe tools. I make Pens from dear antler and this is the only thing I can find that cleans the residue from tuning the antler.

CAD-Man


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I ordered 2 bottles of Trend bit cleaner from Acme Tools. There shipping is $6.99 for one bottle or 2 bottles so I decided to spread the shipping across 2 bottles. Oh and there price is low at $9.08 ea.

Sure would be nice to find it local.


----------

